# Melanie Daniels from The Birds



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I went to go see an Alfred Hitchcock double feature tonight, featuring _The Birds_ and _Psycho_. I decided to have fun and dress up  I know everyone's seen the costume before, but I've always wanted to try it. Thing is, I always think of something better by the time Halloween comes. So it was a good excuse to do it!

Costume was made for under $20: $7 dress from the thrift store, $3 Dollar Store crows, $6-7 larger crows from Michaels. I already had the belt and shoes.



















I did add a little blood before I left. I got a lot of compliments, and a few people took pictures of me, including this adorable little girl wearing a _Jaws_ t-shirt. It was fun!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Great "Birds" era dress you're wearing. I hope the blood didn't stain it.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

operatingnurse said:


> Great "Birds" era dress you're wearing. I hope the blood didn't stain it.


I made sure not to get any near it. The birds did snag it a bit, though. Nothing too noticeable.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I really really really enjoyed that! I would hate the thought to ruin the dress unless you were planning for the dress to be ruin neverless, otherwise I would be saying little more blood, scarpes and cuts. IT LOOK GREAT!!!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> I really really really enjoyed that! I would hate the thought to ruin the dress unless you were planning for the dress to be ruin neverless, otherwise I would be saying little more blood, scarpes and cuts. IT LOOK GREAT!!!


Great costume. But I agree. A few more tears and blood.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I also agree with the others that it is a great costume and love the dress. One fact is that Tippi Hedren who played Melanie is the mother of Melanie Griffith....didn't know that. Could see the resemblance of course without the cuts and blood lol!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

TheCostumer said:


> Great costume. But I agree. A few more tears and blood.


I had blood on my forehead, legs, and arms. Just not any on or near the dress, since I kind of like it and may wear it on a normal day. I didn't put too much blood on, because I didn't have time to let it dry before I got in my car. So I had to be careful where to put it. I don't really have any good pictures with the blood on, but I think I had enough. This wasn't really a "costume event", so I didn't want to go too overboard.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't blame you for not wanting to ruin such a great dress!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great costume! For $7, I think I would've ruined the dress, though. To me, every special movie or event is a "Costume Event"!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You looked fabulous!! I'll bet the folks at the movie got a BIG kick out of seeing you.


----------

